# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Суббота-воскресенье: работы на сайте

## Д.Срибный

В предстоящие выходные (9-10 марта) на сайте будут проводиться масштабные технические работы, какое-то время форум будет недоступен.
Большую часть работ постараюсь провести в ночное время, чтобы не создавать проблем уважаемым форумчанам.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Первый этап - перекодировка в utf-8, - закончен.
Сегодня же будет проведен второй этап - установка нового софта. Это займет несколько часов вместе с настройкой.
Затем таких длительных отключений не планируется. 
Настраивать и обкатывать новый софт будем в процессе эксплуатации.

----------

